# what would cause a gun to spark on discharge?



## theroost (Jan 21, 2012)

what are some things that would cause a semi auto pistol to spark when being fire? I am new to handguns and my 9mm sparks when fired? It is not a lube problem I dont think as it still does it just after being well lubed.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I assume you mean being fired with live ammo, not dry-fired (empty, no ammo).

The less-expensive ammunition often used for target/range shooting has gunpowder that is not treated with flash-deterrent additives, so it tends to give off more sparks and muzzle-flash when fired. I recently took a friend to the range, and while taking some video clips of him shooting, I noticed some sparks flying out of the barrel; looked like a chunk of gunpowder still burning, like a tiny comet. I managed to find something similar on one of the still photos I extracted from the video clips (look for the 3-4 little lines coming out of the front of the flash):


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

I have had that happen with Remington UMC ammo. Only used it once and noticed the sparks right away.


----------



## XRacer (May 4, 2011)

I've had burning embers floating around the stall while shooting cheap ammo, I believe it was RWS Ruag. I don't even get that with Winchester White Box.


----------



## theroost (Jan 21, 2012)

yup, what I was expierencing was just like that photo. Iv been using tulammo. thanks for the replys.


----------



## 45auto (Jan 6, 2012)

The range I go to won't allow TulAmmo. They'll allow almost anything else but. Had troubles with the round not leaving the barrel.

Mark


----------

